# CrossTies



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't use them since there aren't any where Lacey lives, even if there were I'm not sure I'd use them.
I think they have their place in a barn where you can't just have a horses butt out in the middle of the aisle. I also think they're helpful with horses that can't stand tied, for instance, the camp I volunteer at gets tons of horses that have never learned to stand quietly tied and we don't have the time or energy to teach them. Cross ties would be great in that situation because then we could worry less about one horse backing it's butt into another, etc.

I don't think they're "evil" but I definitely don't think they are necessary, yknow? =)


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, I get that. I just get so mad when they're unnecessarily tight, you know? Like uber pressure against the horse's face. I see where they have their place though, I guess. 

If a horse is clastrophobic, it doesn't help that at all, though. I think it might even contribute to it some.

Exactly though. Sometimes needed, but I wouldn't use them if I didn't HAVE to.

LOL, wallaby, I just replied to your post and you just replied to mine. Weird.... haha.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I always use them. Mine aren't tight (they hold my horses' heads up at about chest level when they fall asleep while being groomed) and I've only had one problem. My TB mare freaked out over something the other day and reared, she triggered the quick release, so it was all ok - but she doesn't (post) tie at all, so cross ties work best for her.

I even stick my weanling (6 months) in them every now and then to give her a quick groom... she handles it like a pro


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally don't use them and probably never will. All my horses are taught to ground tie and stand tied. They will stay stationary while I tack/untack them, walk all around to groom, and clean out all 4 feet. I just don't feel the need to restrict their movement that much. I have a tie ring just inside the door of my tack room that I will either loop the lead through or tie a slipknot (depending on how broke the horse is, green gets the knot) and they stand facing the wall of the tack room. IMHO, it makes it easier too because I don't have to duck under a lead rope every time I go from front to back.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I never really thought about it. I've used them, but I don't actually use them on a regular basis. It doesn't really matter to me one way or the other. My horse will stand, and if crossties are tighter than I want I will just attach one. My horses are pretty cal whereever they are tied so they are normally just tied wherever is convenient.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

We have crossties in our washrack and they work great. They are very loose and do not put pressure on the halter. My horses have never had an issue using them, they do have quick releases in case something happens. My gelding will sleep in the cross ties all day if you let him, but that came from whatever his previous owner did with him. 

I dont think they are a problem unless they force the horses head still or they cant move around. I just use them while I am braiding a mane or giving bath, otherwise my guy stands at the rail dally tied.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i use them all the time, but i never tie them tightly, just loosely, i find i like them sooo much because its like a stall almost, lol. sometimes i just tie the two ropes together to make it a losed off area and i take my horses halter off... haha she has sooo much more charactor without and halter/bridle! i dont like it when people tie their horses head tightly...it doesnt really make sense to do that even if the horse bites. my horse enjoys the crossties more then just being tied for some strange reason... haha i have a weird horse! but i have nothing against them


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use them, I've always used them. I don't think I would use them if they were super tight. The ones at my barn let his head hang at just about chest level, but he usually stands stock still and straight up, very TB like. He can still move and fidget and whatever else, but single tied, he tends to a) move into any other horses space that he can get to and bug them or b) untie himself and walk away.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Everywhere I ever rode or knew of that had horses used cross ties, or they were at least available, so when Dad and I started getting our barn ready for horses when I got my first horse, a pair just went in. I like them. They can definitely be survived without, but they work for me. My horse will stand nicely post tied, and will ground tie to a degree (if you're still paying attention to him, he's still learning) but to have him ground tie while I'm cleaning his stall, in the barn, with cats to follow and all kinds of stuff to investigate is a bit much. The crossties (fairly loose, the halter hangs normally on his head and the tie ropes are slack) just seem to remind him that I want his butt right where I put it while my back's turned. I'd love to replace my standard quick release snaps with Aussie tie rings someday. I have seen horses freak out tied in any fashion, and I like the idea that those won't snap and send him falling onto the cement floor.

I HATE it when people leave crossties tight, holding their heads up and the halters tight! Grrr :-x


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I think they are necessary in any barn. They allow you freedom to move around the horse while brushing, saddling or shoing. I shoe in cross ties all the time but will not shoe tied to a rail.
You can not let a number of people just ground tie their horse in the middle of the isle? Other then my own horses I don't know anyone else with a solid ground tying horse.
Any and all horses should accept being cross tied or solid tied
That said I seldom use cross ties except for shoing.
All other times I just use a pair of tight hobbles. The hobbles give me total freedom to brush the head or walk around the horse without ducking under a cross tie.


People talk about holes in a horse's training. Anyone who can't tie a horse has a great big hole in it's training.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I was thinking of installing some cross ties. All my horses tie very well, but they have never been cross tied because I don't have them. I was thinking I would like to teach them this in case they ever need to be sold. Its just one more thing to put on their resume. 
My question, how far apart do they need to be? I have a pole barn with the posts fairly close together (10'-12') I was thinking of using. I also have trees that close. Which would be better?


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I was thinking of installing some cross ties. All my horses tie very well, but they have never been cross tied because I don't have them. I was thinking I would like to teach them this in case they ever need to be sold. Its just one more thing to put on their resume.
> My question, how far apart do they need to be? I have a pole barn with the posts fairly close together (10'-12') I was thinking of using. I also have trees that close. Which would be better?


Cross ties can be any length you need. They should be about 7 feet high, one on either wall and adjust them so the snaps touch. With the height you can duck under them easily enough. 
I perfer them inside since that is where I brush nightly and it is dark outside by supper time this time of year.
They can be made of anything but I prefer them strong enough to hold a horse. I don't beleive in breakaway anything.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use them. I think they are convenient. Rather then attache them straight to an eye hook on the barn wall I have a piece of bailing twine tied to the eye hook and then I attache the cross tie to them. It gives me another inch of length on the cross ties and gives me peace of mind, if the horse flips the can break away.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I crosstie, I love it. Like RiosDad says, it allows me the freedom to walk completely around my horse without having to bump butts out of the way. It stops a horse from abruptly swinging it's rear around. I just love crossties.

I taught my little on how to crosstie. I tied her a tree, and wrapped a lunge line around another tree and held it in place so she had a release. And she fought, jumped up, bucked, kicked, fell over, absolutely fought it for about an hour, and she's been a doll in them ever since. A lot of people asked, "Why didn't you just tie her normally?" And my answer? Because I expect my horses to do everything. Whether I use crossties or not, if I have to sell her, she needs to know how in case that's what the owner wants. She also ties normal, and is learning to ground tie. Ricci ground ties like a pro.

Mine are set up really loose, I can put a bucket of grain on the ground and let them eat while grooming them in the crossties. If the crossties at your barn are too tight, ditch one of them, take your lead rope and tie it to the ring in a quick release. Works just the same. 

What bugs me is when you have big barns with a bunch of horses and crossties in the aisleway. You either have to lead a horse under it, or unhook one and rehook it. But that being said, if a horse gets out of it's stall, and charges down the aisle towards a crosstied horse..? You can only imagine the damage that can be done to both horses. I like grooming stalls, set off to the side, out of the way. Of course, that being said, my crossties are in the barn aisle, but it's a private barn with three horses who are only ever stalled at night.



No breakaway, RiosDad? What about quick release? You do realize a horse can break it's neck in the crossties, right? My old barn tied the hooks to the wall rings on with bailing twine so they would break if they needed to. It never happened, and it's not always just about proper training. Some horses get sick and fall over, or just plain fall over. If your crossties don't reach to the ground, and your horse falls, it can strangle itself or break it's neck in the process.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I was thinking of installing some cross ties. All my horses tie very well, but they have never been cross tied because I don't have them. I was thinking I would like to teach them this in case they ever need to be sold. Its just one more thing to put on their resume.
> My question, how far apart do they need to be? I have a pole barn with the posts fairly close together (10'-12') I was thinking of using. I also have trees that close. Which would be better?


Mine are about 10 feet apart, one ring on each side of the barn aisle. Also, mine are about 6 feet high, but my boys are 14 hand midgets :lol:. I've heard rave reviews about subbing Blocker rings for solid ties. No matter how well trained the horse, if he spooks, he spooks. I'd rather he not break his neck fighting the halter and rope, or slip on the floor and hang, should there ever be a problem, Heaven forbid. Just the paranoia in me getting up :wink:.

EDIT: Wow, lots of posts added since I started replying, lol.

Farmpony's baler twine is an excellent alternative to the Blocker rings. 

riccilove: At my old lesson barn we had the line of crosstied horses in the aisle problem. That was a pain, especially if there were people in front who didn't tack up as fast as me ;p
Thank goodness there was never one that got loose and charged down the aisle, at least that I know of.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If my horse wouldn't stand tied to a rail I wouldn't use cross ties I would tie that horse to a rail every day untill the problem went away. I wouldn't tie solidly at first but I would definately make sure my horse could be tied. I don't use cross ties but that's because I don't have any and I generally tie my horses too close together to facilitate cross ties. 

If the worst thing you do to your horse is cross tie them then they have a pretty good life.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I normally just rail tie them outside, and crosstie inside the barn, I love crossties because if you have stall style crossties, you can have plenty of horses In the barn without it feeling crowded... Haha a crowded barn is my pet peeve for some reason!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> If my horse wouldn't stand tied to a rail I wouldn't use cross ties I would tie that horse to a rail every day untill the problem went away. I wouldn't tie solidly at first but I would definately make sure my horse could be tied. I don't use cross ties but that's because I don't have any and I generally tie my horses too close together to facilitate cross ties.
> 
> If the worst thing you do to your horse is cross tie them then they have a pretty good life.


I am surprised at how many people would strongly disagree with this statement. I for one, believe whole heartedly in it.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> No breakaway, RiosDad? What about quick release? You do realize a horse can break it's neck in the crossties, right? My old barn tied the hooks to the wall rings on with bailing twine so they would break if they needed to. It never happened, and it's not always just about proper training. Some horses get sick and fall over, or just plain fall over. If your crossties don't reach to the ground, and your horse falls, it can strangle itself or break it's neck in the process.


 
All comercial cross ties have quick release snaps. I have a good anchor in the wall, NO BALER TWINE. If the horse jumps back so be it. I don't want anything to break but if I were to need to quickly release the horse the snap is a quick release.
I have never personally had a problem with a cross tied horse, even while shoing but I have seen broken cross ties in the barn.

Yes I use a quick release snap.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I am surprised at how many people would strongly disagree with this statement. I for one, believe whole heartedly in it.


I agree too. I make sure any of my horses can tie both ways.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> I agree too. I make sure any of my horses can tie both ways.


Me three.

I miss the gap people have where they seem to think cross ties are something you use when your horse does not tie :shock:.

I would not cross tie a horse that did not know how to tie. You can not safely cross tie a horse that does not know how to tie at least.

Cross ties have a purpose just like everything else we teach our horses. They should know how to cross tie as well as tie straight. 

Sometimes I use my cross ties. Sometimes I use my hitching post. Sometimes I tack in stalls, etc.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am with Kevin, I won't allow any of my horses to get away with not standing quietly tied anywhere.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Nita said:


> Plus, one of my guys was beaten in crossties, so even if I did use them, it wouldn't be an option for him. He flips himself over. Poor guy. :-(
> 
> Anyway. What are your opinions, and do you use them?


How do you know he was beaten? Because he flips himself?

My husbands one mare will not stand cross tied. We've had her since she was a yearling and know the friend who owns her mother. This mare has never been beaten in the crosstie. We trained her ourselves. She refuses to cross tie, but will stand straight tied all day long. She will pull in the cross tie until something breaks (our ties are not loose enough for them to flip over) - and since I'd rather it not be her neck - we straight tie.

The rest of our horses cross tie just fine.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

My horses know better than to cause problems anywhere they are tied. I can get them ready while they are on a picket line if we are out on trails. I can also hold the rope or reins and do whatever I need to do. They are all good whatever I need to do. I can't stand having a horse that will push or move around while I need to get things done.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with Kevin too. Gracie was a solid tier before I put her in the crossties.

And RiosDad, the problem with those quick release snaps is you have to release them. Which means you have to be able to get close enough. If you have a horse that is strangling itself, and thrashing around, you may not get that close. If a horse stands in the crossties, you'll never have a problem. It's just the "what if" aspect. My crossties were hand made, just longer lead ropes tied to a ring in a quick release knot, one that I can pull without getting within three feet of my horse.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There is a difference between using cross-ties and abusing them - as with ANY tool/method/etc. I have no issue in using them. I never use them tightly or for unreasonable lengths of time. When I have used them, it has been for grooming, tacking, in the washrack, etc - times when the horse being "designed to move" really isn't an issue as you confine them for that anyway whether by use of a confining wash rack/stall, tying with one rope, etc.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> I agree with Kevin too. Gracie was a solid tier before I put her in the crossties.
> 
> *And RiosDad, the problem with those quick release snaps is you have to release them. Which means you have to be able to get close enough. If you have a horse that is strangling itself, and thrashing around, you may not get that close. If a horse stands in the crossties, you'll never have a problem. It's just the "what if" aspect.* My crossties were hand made, just longer lead ropes tied to a ring in a quick release knot, one that I can pull without getting within three feet of my horse.


Is that not true of ANY method used to confine them, though? Tying a horse with a single/lead rope, for example has that same "what if" aspect.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Is that not true of ANY method used to confine them, though? Tying a horse with a single/lead rope, for example has that same "what if" aspect.


I don't worry about the "what if" I tie them solid and if they choose to fight it, go for it. I don't also worry about time and have tied a horse for a 3 day camping trip. I use cross ties for shoing , which is about 1 hour and have
never had a problem. If a horse drops I guess I will have to deal with it at that time but no my cross ties are comercial ones with a solid snap on the wall side and quick release on the horse side


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Oh wow, less than a day and look at all the replies!

I am with KevinsHorses, too, all mine ground tie, solid tie, and, with the exception of one, cross tie. 

I guess I don't have the facilities to ever need crossties. It's an old barn, lol, but at the barn where I take lessons, the crossties are UBER tight. Hate it. I usually just take the leadrope and tie it on the other side to make it looser, like one of you suggested.

Oh, my! I've never heard of crossties in the aisle! I love grooming stalls, but doesn't that seem dangerous to have them in the aisle? What if one got loose? *shudders*

I do like them, to a point. Are horses that are always crosstied broken to solid tie, or is it just always crosstie?

FP -- Baling twine is a good idea! A lot less expensive, too! lol.

It's been said, also, that it's a good idea to have your horse know how to crosstie. I get that. Makes sense, and always a buying point if you had to sell.

mls -- Ugh, there's a story behind this one, and I'll try not to rant... 

I had had my eye on this horse for a while, he'd been a barrel horse that went crazy because it was basically abuse... His whole life was stall, trailer, arena, trailer, stall. That's it. No pasture time, no real exercise. And if he messed up he got beaten. So one day he just lost it, and didn't do the pattern. The girls just get on these pro trained horses and sit up there while the horse does the work, so they don't know how to control him, and so the one girl fell off. So the horse got shipped out to the remote ranch location(this guy is a millionaire. Their dad) and the foreman out here was a "horse trainer". He thought he could break anything, and he used force. Beatings were regular. I worked there for about three days, until I saw him beat my guy, in crossties. I lost it, yelled and screamed, found a 2 by 4 and gave him a taste of his own medicine. I guess I'm lucky he didn't sue, but I'd heard rumors before, and I'd seen the products of his "training". Ruined, broken down horses in the back fields. Out of sight, out of mind. My boy had flipped himself over and I undid his halter, I couldn't get the clips off. Lucky he didn't break his neck. Now he does have back trouble though. For about a year after that he wouldn't even tie. But he's better. I bought him about a week later and he became my project. I only knew of the abuse he'd had at this barn, but after digging around to some people who worked at the other places, I guess he's been abused a lot. he has lots of problems. But still, one of the most lovable horses I own. Honest, too. It's just amazing, to me, that people can be so cruel.... 

Sorry. Anyway, just a story about why my one boy can't be in crossties. He can't handle it mentally.

Like anything, good up to a point.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

any horse i have ever had i tie solidly. there has been one time where i am thankful that i was using my leather halter and not my real tough halter(although she broke my favourite leather halter!!!!) it saved her from a sure to be nasty injury to the head. but i never really worry about break aways... i dont really care if what i tie my horse to break aways or not. this is going to sounds stupid and cruel but: if a horse is stupid enough to break its own neck just because its tied to something solid then....well then it cant be THAT useful of a horse, or its a suicidle horse. that is what my instructor said (who owns a barn and grew up on a ranch) and i sorta agree with it... i do feel safer using break aways tho, but it doesnt really make that much of a difference to me.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Nita this millionaire sent his daughters horse out for retraining. You followed the horse to this remote ranch. The trainer took a whip to the horse in cross ties and you took a 2 x 4 to him in effect chasing him off. You then released the horse and a week later the millionaire then sold this horse to you?????
Sounds a little fishy?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wow, that is quite the story of how you got your horse Nita! he sounds like a good boy besides the cross ties problem


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> i dont really care if what i tie my horse to break aways or not. this is going to sounds stupid and cruel but: if a horse is stupid enough to break its own neck just because its tied to something solid then....well then it cant be THAT useful of a horse,
> .


I agree with this.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Riosdad --


> Nita this millionaire sent his daughters horse out for retraining. The trainer took a whip to the horse in cross ties and you took a 2 x 4 to him in effect chasing him off. You then released the horse and a week later the millionaire then sold this horse to you?????
> Sounds a little fishy?


No, he sent him out to get rid of him, got the girls a new horse. A better horse, in their mind. No, he was hitting the horse, in the nose, with the 2x4 because the horse wouldn't stand still. I saw the whole thing. I couldn't believe it at first and stood still in shock for a moment. The millionaire wasn't there, he's never there. The foreman got fired or quit, the next in line took over, and ended up selling me the horse because no one else wanted him.

Question: Do you hit your horses with a whip while they are in crossties? What does that "training" accomplish?

Doubt me if you like, it is what it is. Sorry if I was confusing though.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, Ridergirl. I kinda regret that, and it's not something I'm proud of, because I could have lost a lot. I mean, what if I'd seriously have hurt the guy? But nothing like that happened, he either quit or was fired, I'm not entirely sure. Other people knew about it though. I wondered why they never did anything. The guy was abusive!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't crosstie - I have actually never seen anyone crosstie here in AUS. I'm sure it happens in banrs but most paddocked horses - never.

Practically, I don't have any use for it. All my horses have to ground tie, and stand solidly tied. 

What if the horse has an itch on it's leg but can't reach it! Talk about annoying!!! 

Corss tying just isn't something that is useful to me. If I thought it was a skill my horses might need later in life if sold, then maybe I would teach it. But I also beleive that my horses are well educated enough on tying that they wouldn't make a big deal of it.


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Haha wildspot. What if it has an itch! That's funny, but also true. That WOULD be annoying.....


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It was the first thing I thought of, lol. Especially now it's heading into summer here, the flies are really bad. My boy would kill me if he couldn't bite at them!


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, but like you say, I don't have the facilities, so I don't crosstie. And at my lesson barn, it's all indoor and cool, so the flies aren't too much of a problem, but I do see the point. That would suck.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I've put Caleb in cross-ties a few times, the barn only has two hitching rings in it. If they're full, and of the weather's icky, I'll tie him there. If the weather is good I'll just tie him to the hitching rail or sometimes the trailer.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I will occasionally use cross ties...I do teach a horse to accept them, even if I don't use them all the time. I don't see much wrong with them if they aren't fastened super tight.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> And RiosDad, the problem with those quick release snaps is you have to release them. Which means you have to be able to get close enough. If you have a horse that is strangling itself, and thrashing around, you may not get that close. If a horse stands in the crossties, you'll never have a problem. It's just the "what if" aspect. My crossties were hand made, just longer lead ropes tied to a ring in a quick release knot, one that I can pull without getting within three feet of my horse.


Every person that works around horses should have a *sharp* knife at all times. I keep one in each pocket. If I can reach a horse I can turn it loose. I may have to buy a new halter or lead but the horse will get loose.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> Every person that works around horses should have a *sharp* knife at all times. I keep one in each pocket. If I can reach a horse I can turn it loose. I may have to buy a new halter or lead but the horse will get loose.


 
Boy, we are really on the same page here. I am like Riosdad, I don't like to have anything that is breakaway because I have seen horses that learn to set back and break whatever they are tied with just to get loose, not out of fear or pain or anything else. Just the desire to be loose to get to that green grass over there. When I tie my horses, they cannot get loose unless I let them loose and if they choose to fight, then they can fight. However, I never leave them hard tied without being somewhere where I can either see or hear them. That way if they get in trouble, I can run in and cut the lead to free them. I had one that would break anything with metal hardwear (nylon halters and snap leadropes) so I put him in a rope halter with tied-in lead and hard tied him to a rail that was set in the ground with concrete. I tied him there for 3 days in a row, all day long. I only turned him loose long enough to take him to water 2 or 3 times a day then I would let him back into his pen at night to eat. He fought nearly all day the first day, then less the second day, and not at all on the 3rd day. After he learned to stand tied quietly, I would tie him for a day every once in a while just to reinforce it but after that, I could tie him up with the string off a feed bag and he would stay there all day long.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> Every person that works around horses should have a *sharp* knife at all times. I keep one in each pocket. If I can reach a horse I can turn it loose. I may have to buy a new halter or lead but the horse will get loose.


Although my cross ties are attached to bailing twine, it is on the quick release end. I don't put the quick release end on the horses halter so that I don't have to get up next to a flailing animal, just to the barn wall.

As for the knife, I say it all the time and I put one down at the barn all the time and when I need one... I never have one. I think having a sharp knife at all times around horses is VERY important... yet... I fail...

I feel the same about a cell phone. I think you should always carry a cell phone around horses... the few times I've needed one... I've left it at home...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

riccil0ve said:


> And RiosDad, the problem with those quick release snaps is you have to release them. Which means you have to be able to get close enough. If you have a horse that is strangling itself, and thrashing around, you may not get that close.


The panic snaps should be on the wall, post, etc. We actually have them at both ends of our cross ties.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Nita said:


> Oh, my! I've never heard of crossties in the aisle! I love grooming stalls, but doesn't that seem dangerous to have them in the aisle? What if one got loose? *shudders*


Why would cross ties in the aisle be more dangerous than cross ties any where else in the barn? Do your grooming stalls have doors or something so if the horse breaks the ties they do not get loose? 
I admit it, I am confused how cross ties in the aisle are any more dangerous than they are any where else?

I am not sure I know of a barn that does not have them in the aisle.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Is that not true of ANY method used to confine them, though? Tying a horse with a single/lead rope, for example has that same "what if" aspect.


My point is, you should be able to release without getting too close. The snaps only release if you get within reaching distance of your horse's face, and if it's thrashing around and strangling itself, it can really hurt you in the process. The baling twine will break, my "lead rope" crossties, I can release from the wall, which is the same as tying from a solid object. That's the point of a quick-release knot, you can untie the horse without getting so close as to get hurt.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Why would cross ties in the aisle be more dangerous than cross ties any where else in the barn? Do your grooming stalls have doors or something so if the horse breaks the ties they do not get loose?
> I admit it, I am confused how cross ties in the aisle are any more dangerous than they are any where else?
> 
> I am not sure I know of a barn that does not have them in the aisle.


Grooming stalls are essentially stalls set up just like every other stall, without a front. The stall is three sided, and typically has a roof if it's in a barn. A horse will walk in, turn around, and face the aisle, or back in. If a horse gets loose, chances are it will run out of the barn, not into another closed in space. 

This is why crossties in the aisle are more dangerous, because if a horse is crosstied in the aisle, and a loose and panicked horse comes galloping down the aisle towards your horse, it can crash into the horse that can't go anywhere, crash into the crossties if it can't see them, etc. Make sense?

They are usually put in the aisle because it isn't as practical to have a dozen grooming stals, it's much easier to have a dozen set up down the aisle.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry for the million posts, eek. Last one!



mls said:


> The panic snaps should be on the wall, post, etc. We actually have them at both ends of our cross ties.


Oh geeze, never thought of that, haha.  I've never seen it like that, it's always been baling twine on the wall, and the quick release snaps on the halter, which has always made sense to me because essentially, you can release from either place.

As far as them itching, Wild Spot, my horses can reach their front legs, and if they try and turn to itch at a bug, or look like they need to reach further back than my crossties allow, I drop one. Also, they're never left unsupervised for more than the two seconds it takes to get what I want from the tack room, so I'm always around to scratch an itch for them. =]

And smrobs, as far as horses taking advantage of the break away aspect, I think that's a different training issue. I think all horses should get the benefit of the doubt and have some sort of escape, and once it becomes apparent that they are breaking away just because they know they can, you can go from there.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I tack up in the barn aisle cross ties, and they aren't tight. Some people adjust them, so I make sure to check the length once I get the horse clipped in. It's not like most horses would instantly run away if they were held in hand or tied to something else (in fact I sometimes tack and untack while the horse is loose in the stall eating), but it's safer for everybody, horse included, if there is something keeping them somewhat stationary in a busy barn aisle. They are safety release cross ties, I have never seen a horse learn to get out of the cross ties by pulling. I agree with riccilove's point of giving the benefit of the doubt, you never know when you will want to use the quick release. I think it is safer to have the release unless a horse somehow learns to get out of it, THEN you can try to use something to keep them from pulling out. About knives, I think that is a good idea to have one around the barn for various purposes, but I honestly think I would have a much easier (and safer) time tugging on the quick release knot clip of the safety cross ties than cutting through a 2-3 inch thick rope trying not to stab myself or a frightened horse.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of cross ties personally. I find them to be a pain in the neck in larger commercial barns when people are trying to go about their business and there are horses consuming the entire aisle.

My Arab hates crossties for some reason. She knows what whoa means, she knows what stand means, I can tie her to any post and she won't move and yet the minute she's on crossties every bit of training she knows seems to fly out her brain. She fidgets, she dances, she paws, she walks into them and then acts all surprised like they're strangling her. Actually, it could very well be more of a hating barns issue then a cross tie issue since the only barns she's really been in had crossties. We've never really been around barns long enough to deal with the issue and to be frank, I'd be at a loss over what to do next. I've tried everything to make her chill out on crossties and she'll listen for 30 seconds then immediately go back to her tap dance. I'm thinking it's probably more barn work she needs, which, not having a barn puts a dent in that training measure :lol:

But anyway, I much prefer straight tying. I've just seen a lot of horses freak out in cross ties, well trained animals and zoom, suddenly a cat slams into their legs and they can't see and with only the head being restricted, they have all sorts of room to hurl themselves in every direction imaginable. Yeah, ok, maybe BETTER training could take part on behalf of the owners, but the fact is not everyone has it so I hate seeing an inexperienced person thinking cross ties are safe.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

i find them handy- atm they aren't in our barn aisle- they're in a tie up stall - i find them good for young ottbs thats are fidgetty and for my old appy fella who can untie any knot when u normally tie him- when he can't get his head there to untie he can't escape!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Grooming stalls are essentially stalls set up just like every other stall, without a front. The stall is three sided, and typically has a roof if it's in a barn. A horse will walk in, turn around, and face the aisle, or back in. If a horse gets loose, chances are it will run out of the barn, not into another closed in space.
> 
> This is why crossties in the aisle are more dangerous, because if a horse is crosstied in the aisle, and a loose and panicked horse comes galloping down the aisle towards your horse, it can crash into the horse that can't go anywhere, crash into the crossties if it can't see them, etc. Make sense?
> 
> They are usually put in the aisle because it isn't as practical to have a dozen grooming stals, it's much easier to have a dozen set up down the aisle.


So you are actually saying that the cross ties in the aisle are not the unsafe thing. It is unsafe because if a horse is in the aisle and a horse gets loose there is an issue.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i love my cross ties ! i usually ground tie my horse, but if i need to leave her out for a few minutes its good to know i have the cross ties & shes really good on them. 

as a comment about the above post, we tie our cross ties as high as we can [even though the barn is REALLY low] so if a horse comes running in they can fit under if need be. we also tie them with twine so they will break if pulled hard enough. i have seen horses back up & break ties on purpose, but never at my barn. in my experience, these horses need a lot of other training, its not just the single issue they have.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Crossties can be abused, I see a lot of riders using them as babysitters. In my barn the crossties are at a good length that there's movement and give. Horses must be supervised at all times whether tied on a lead or tied in the crossties. Our crossties are in dedicated stalls so they aren't in anyone's way.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

JumpingTheMoon said:


> Crossties can be abused, I see a lot of riders using them as babysitters. .


How is tying a horse in cross ties or tying a horse solid an abuse?? If I want to clean his stall I can put him in cross ties and expect him to remain there for as long as I want.
For shoing he must stand quietly in cross ties for over an hour.
Go camping over night and the horse must stand tied where ever I put him?
I have gone to the beach for the day and left a number of horses tied to the side of the trailer. I do ask another horse person to check on them periodically but I have no fear of them leaving or breaking loose.
I see horses at the market tied for 12 hours straight and they seem to survive fine.
At shows I see people with handlers because the horse's can't be tied while others are tied to the side of the trailer contentedly munching on hay. Who has the better trained horse??? The one that needs baby sitting or the contented horse munching hay?


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

As for seperate tie stalls try this in a 40 or 50 horse barn and have dozen of people out tacking or grooming at the same time?? You would need too many grooming stalls. A cross tie in front of every stalls solves this problem and I have never seen a wreck.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

We are in a 50 horse barn with 5 dedicated cross tie stalls as well as a tie point at every stall. We haven't had a problem yet and have been operating for quite some time. I've found that our system works. I'm glad your system works for you.


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

I've only used cross ties when I want to bath my horse and I'm alone..
My friend uses them all the time only because her horse is way to fidget-y (if thats a word..) in his stall. So when she puts him in there he knows she means for him to stand. I don't see how they would be abuse, sure it's not a good thing to use them as babysitters, but honestly if you had a horse who didn't understand the concept of standing still in his stall then cross ties are a miracle for you. Not to mention safer while your bathing a horse and your alone.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Let me rephrase; I don't mean abusive as in harming the horse. I mean abused as in overused.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

They have their place. Obviously it depends on the horse/barn/handler, but when not restricting a horse's head so much that they can't lower it, I don't see the prob. We don't have them at our place but at the therapy barn I used to work at it was standard to use the crossties for everything. Tacking/grooming/bathing whathaveyou. Usually they were in the aisle and I remember the ties being quite high, but not harsh on the horse's head. Some of the horses stood fine and could be groomed and tacked in their stalls even, if it was particularly busy and we had a lot of traffic on that particular aisle...but a lot of the horses were rescues/retirees and had questionable pasts...a handful were just calmer in the crossties than anything else. Like I said, they have their place.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I use them at both barns I go to, but they're very loose. 
Athena doesn't mind them, and she can move around.
But I agree, that they shouldn't be tight.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> So you are actually saying that the cross ties in the aisle are not the unsafe thing. It is unsafe because if a horse is in the aisle and a horse gets loose there is an issue.


Exactly. It doesn't really matter how high the crossties are tied, one end is still as low as your horse's nose, which means it's very possible it can get in the way of a runaway horse. Plus, the horse in crossties has nowhere to go. Like I've said, it's not really practical to have grooming stalls for big barns, so I get why they have them. I personally, would never use them in that situation. In my private barn, I'll stick to crossties.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

ok that was a LOT of reading.....



Alwaysbehind said:


> I would not cross tie a horse that did not know how to tie. You can not safely cross tie a horse that does not know how to tie at least.


ok this is absolutely 100% positively untrue. all of my horses at home and in the stable crosstie. maybe 10% can ground tie, strait tie, whatever you call all those different ways. the crossties are the only things they know (most of them) so there is no way your statement there is true.



Nita said:


> Oh, my! I've never heard of crossties in the aisle! I love grooming stalls, but doesn't that seem dangerous to have them in the aisle? What if one got loose? *shudders*
> 
> I do like them, to a point. Are horses that are always crosstied broken to solid tie, or is it just always crosstie?


we have 3 sets in the isleway, 1 set in the wash stall, and some have sets in their stalls. theres nothing wrong with them in the isleway. and some horses know all ways of tying, some only a few. depends on what they have done.




wild_spot said:


> What if the horse has an itch on it's leg but can't reach it! Talk about annoying!!!


hahaha, this does happen!! they usually let me know though and i itch it for them!



smrobs said:


> Boy, we are really on the same page here. I am like Riosdad, I don't like to have anything that is breakaway because I have seen horses that learn to set back and break whatever they are tied with just to get loose, not out of fear or pain or anything else. Just the desire to be loose to get to that green grass over there.


absolutely agree 100%. this is a big mistake my mother learned with her first foal. she kept putting breakaway halters on her... ugh... THAT was hard to untrain!!



JumpingTheMoon said:


> Crossties can be abused, I see a lot of riders using them as babysitters. In my barn the crossties are at a good length that there's movement and give. Horses must be supervised at all times whether tied on a lead or tied in the crossties. Our crossties are in dedicated stalls so they aren't in anyone's way.


really? we put horses in crossties for sometimes 2-3 hours at a time. there is no need to babysit if they know how to crosstie. thats a bit rediculous. 




riccil0ve said:


> Exactly. It doesn't really matter how high the crossties are tied, one end is still as low as your horse's nose, which means it's very possible it can get in the way of a runaway horse. Plus, the horse in crossties has nowhere to go. Like I've said, it's not really practical to have grooming stalls for big barns, so I get why they have them. I personally, would never use them in that situation. In my private barn, I'll stick to crossties.


this situation has happened before. we have crossties in the isleways. sometimes horses from other barns get loose. typically we try to shut the end doors when one is loose so it doesnt come rip roaring through the barn, but it does happen. every horse i have ever seen stops when there is a horse in crossties. ive never seen one try to run through the other horse. im not saying this is whats going to happen 100% of the time, because there is that possibility, but ya know... whos to say just because your horse is tied a different way doesnt mean the other horse wont collide?


anyway, all we use is crossties. i love them. i dont do the breakaway stuff. i dont find it useful. we have had horses drop in the crossties before. not too long ago we had one get a blood clot in his brain and die, he dropped in the crossties. you know what ya do? release the halter. that simple.... and quick release or not, doesnt really matter. we hook ours up to the walls with screweyes, and to the halter with a double snap. if a horse really rights, the screweye comes out of the wall, or the snap does break. if a horse flips over backwards (which i have seen once) the same things happen. with a large horse like that, weighing as much as they do, most crossties are just going to rip out of the wall anyway or break (depending on how you attach them). 

there are only 1 kind of crossties i HATE, and those are the ones that done attach to walls on either side, the hang strait down from the ceiling. i just dont like those because some horses tend to turn around and get them all twisted up.. theyre kind of a pain...


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Uhm one question, why would you have cross ties in the isleway in the first place? Our isleway is straight and then you turn and then you turn again and there is the little stall with the cross ties, well not really a stall more a bathing unit. I don't see how a horse would willingly run into that little cross tie stall that your horse is in because it is completely out of the way of a horse running in the isleway.

Crossties in the isleway is just asking for trouble in my opinion.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

we have horses that need to be harnessed and jogged daily. one after the other. we dont have time to be taking one out, then when its all done getting another out, then when thats done, getting another out. it just doesnt work that way. 

there are stables on the grounds with 40 horses. there are maybe 4 people jogging horses at a time at the stable, people doing stalls, washing horses, harnessing them, grooming them, etc. so where do you suppose the crossties should go? 

we typically have 3 horses in the crossties at a time in our barn. i dont see what the problem is. why is that not ok, but you can have as many horses tied closely to each other at a time? and just because your horse isnt in crossties in the isleway, if there is a loose horse, there is no chance your horse or you will get hurt? come on....


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

jemulchia said:


> Uhm one question, why would you have cross ties in the isleway in the first place? Our isleway is straight and then you turn and then you turn again and there is the little stall with the cross ties, well not really a stall more a bathing unit. I don't see how a horse would willingly run into that little cross tie stall that your horse is in because it is completely out of the way of a horse running in the isleway.
> 
> Crossties in the isleway is just asking for trouble in my opinion.


we have our crossties in the isle bc there is really no other place to put them. yes they COULD be in stalls, but our stalls are very dark & we cant put lights inside them bc the ceilings are too low 

another note, putting them higher on the wall does help if a horse runs under, but that also depends on how wide your isle is, how tight your cross ties are, & how tall your horse is. the only time ive seen a horse run under & hit a cross tie was bc they were wearing a western saddle & the horn hit the cross tie, but it was fine bc it broke bc we have ours tied with twine


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> we have our crossties in the isle bc there is really no other place to put them. yes they COULD be in stalls, but our stalls are very dark & we cant put lights inside them bc the ceilings are too low


putting them in stalls is also a PITA too. you have to put them up and take them down all the time when you need them because you really shouldnt leave them in the stalls at all. horses can get cought in them when they roll or anything else they may do.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

jemulchia said:


> Crossties in the isleway is just asking for trouble in my opinion.


And how are you going to handle 20 people brushing, tacking or doing whatever all at the same time without cross ties in the isleway??
How about a lesson barn with 10 kids getting assistance grooming and tacking up for a lesson at the same time as the other boarders are doing things??
Provide 20 little stalls set off the asleway??
Take a 50 horse barn and try to work enough ties for the normal amount of traffic each night and it can become a night mare.
Provide a cross tie in front of each stall and eveyone can brush at the same time.
I have yet to see a wreck.
Do you feel that people tacking in their stalls is safer? What if someone was careless about the door and the horse bolted???


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Do you feel that people tacking in their stalls is safer? What if someone was careless about the door and the horse bolted???


not only this, but then what comes into play is YOU are IN the stall with the horse thats freaking out... not really where i like to be. i like to have room to move to avoid flying hooves and heads thanks!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> ok this is absolutely 100% positively untrue. all of my horses at home and in the stable crosstie. maybe 10% can ground tie, strait tie, whatever you call all those different ways. the crossties are the only things they know (most of them) so there is no way your statement there is true.


There is a huge difference between ground tying and just tying. So do not compare the two. 

Let me rephrase. I feel it is not safe to cross tie a horse that does not know how to tie. In other words, a horse that had not been taught to stand tied with out breaking free is not safe to have on cross ties. 

I find it hard to believe anyone would disagree with that.



RiosDad said:


> And how are you going to handle 20 people brushing, tacking or doing whatever all at the same time without cross ties in the isleway??
> How about a lesson barn with 10 kids getting assistance grooming and tacking up for a lesson at the same time as the other boarders are doing things??
> Provide 20 little stalls set off the asleway??
> Take a 50 horse barn and try to work enough ties for the normal amount of traffic each night and it can become a night mare.
> ...



I agree.

And think about that door with a tacked horse. Far better chance of getting the saddle caught on the door than if you tacked in the aisle way.

Even the way expensive hunter barns I have visited have cross ties in the aisle (along with wash and tack stalls).


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

AlmagroN said:


> not only this, but then what comes into play is YOU are IN the stall with the horse thats freaking out... not really where i like to be. i like to have room to move to avoid flying hooves and heads thanks!


We have a rule that is supposed to prevent grooming and tacking in the stall. Most of our riders are western. Those saddles are not made to slide the stirrups up out of the way as english saddles are. Not to mention - those folks think they can leave the mess in the stall for the barn cleaner (ME) to clean for them.

And yes - your point of the horse acting up and no where for the human to get out of the way. Folks do not understand that even good solid Dobbin has his crabby moments!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I have to say I dont much care for them, however, I dont post tie or cross tie my horse. He only ground ties. This comes from abuse in the past that has been hard to overcome. If I say stay he will stay no matter where i go. If I walk out of his stall and leave the door open, I will throw my hand up to cue him to stop and he will not step a foot outside that door.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> There is a huge difference between ground tying and just tying. So do not compare the two.
> 
> Let me rephrase. I feel it is not safe to cross tie a horse that does not know how to tie. In other words, a horse that had not been taught to stand tied with out breaking free is not safe to have on cross ties.
> 
> I find it hard to believe anyone would disagree with that.


but thats how many horses are broke to crosstie. slap em in them and let them flail around. theyll learn they cant get out. and then they just stand.


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> And how are you going to handle 20 people brushing, tacking or doing whatever all at the same time without cross ties in the isleway??
> How about a lesson barn with 10 kids getting assistance grooming and tacking up for a lesson at the same time as the other boarders are doing things??
> Provide 20 little stalls set off the asleway??
> Take a 50 horse barn and try to work enough ties for the normal amount of traffic each night and it can become a night mare.
> ...


 
I used to work at a lesson barn, and that is why they had crossties in a separate part of the barn so that no one would get hurt. Also, I don't ever recall saying that tacking in a stall is safer, which it is and if your careless enough to not at least put a stall blocker up then you shouldn't be tacking up your horse alone. 

and we do have people tieing in the isle way, but not cross ties because those are in the way of everything .. maybe i'm thinking of something different because I have never in my entire life seen a cross tie in an isle way.

Just my opinion, as you all have yours.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

jemulchia said:


> and we do have people tieing in the isle way, but not cross ties because those are in the way of everything .. maybe i'm thinking of something different because I have never in my entire life seen a cross tie in an isle way.
> 
> Just my opinion, as you all have yours.



Post number ... 63 I think... has a photo if you want to see them.

Though that aisle is a little crowded and busy for working in but.... they are cross ties in an aisle. 

Actually I have seen lots of photos on this BB of horses in cross ties in the aisle.

Maybe you are just used to a different term?


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmm, weird. 

Anyways, I don't use cross ties. I just find them useful if I bath alone, or something like that.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I haven't the whole thread, but here's my tak on it.

My barn uses them, and I personally think they are great. The horse and groomer has room to manuever, the horse isn't "stuck" if something bad happens, but for normal pressure they won't break. My horse is a beast I hate tacking him in the stall (especially at shows) because he takes up alot of space and there just isn't alot of room. Plus, tacking in the stall can get dangerous. If a horse freaks in the cross ties, I can get out of the way without getting kicked or pinned against a wall. As for tying, if something happens, I want my horse to be able to get undone. If he rears or another horse barrels into us, the cross ties will break away. If he's tied, that couldn't happen

One last reason, many horses see their stall as home. Yes they should allow you to come in and groom if you have to, but why intrude in their space if you don't have to?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I am a firm believer that horses should be broke enough beyond the age of 5 to handle most situations we put them through. My horses are all mostly "bomb proof" on the ground and under saddle (they are warmbloods aka "dumb"bloods). They can handle being tied to a trailer, tied to a wall, ground tied, cross tied, clipped, bathed in cross tied or while being held, etc, etc. You can drive a tractor right in front of my 6 year old horse while he is cross tied and he will not blink any faster than usual. The other day he was cross tied in a strange barn with no other horses in sight and the speaker system had major loud feedback (It actually did sound like a bomb..) and he tensed a bit and snorted. I was polo wrapping him at the time and he didn't even move the leg I was doing. I can also lead him while other horses are galloping/playing in the field and he won't pull or leap, etc.

If you put the time in to break a horse and bombproof them, then they are going to be alright in most situations you put them in. The way I see it is that they get 22 hours a day doing whatever they feel like, so for the 2 hours I am handling and riding them, they can give me 100% attention.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

In my barn we have crossties so I use them. My horse also ties to a post, trailer, etc, and stands ground tied. Our crossties are bungee cord-like and fairly loose. I haven't noticed any difference in any of our horses crosstied to post-tied. Doesn't seem to me (in our case) that they're anymore "forced" one way or the other.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't really approve of crossties. They always seemed unfairly restrictive. Plus, ya know, it seems like a lot of people use them because they never properly taught their horse to tie. Not that I'm speaking for everyone, but I see a lot of that.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Hm, I've never heard the view of crossties being restrictive until now. I've only ever been around loose ones (drape to them, not tugging the horse's halter), but where does the restrictive aspect come from? (Like, how is it worse than being tied normally?) I'm assuming there are people that make the crossties really tight or something?


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Mira- I'm familiar with chain crossties that hang really heavy. I know there are other varieties, but those are the worst. The restrictive part comes in in that since the horse's head is restricted from both sides, the horse can't easily turn it's head from side to side without the noseband of the halter binding up and squishing the horse's face. With a regular tie, since the leadrope is attached at the bottom of the halter, it restricts the movement of the head up and down but less so from side to side becase the leadrope doesn't have any leverage on the side of the face. Possibly this isn't applicable to all cross-ties, but it is with the one's I've seen.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

" Plus, ya know, it seems like a lot of people use them because they never properly taught their horse to tie."

Quite the opposite. If you can teach a horse to cross tie, they are usually better trained. Ties are pretty restricting, if your horse can deal with that kind of pressure they should be ok being tied to an o ring tie on a post or something like that. Most people I know teach their horse to tie to a post before they even attempt to use cross ties.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> If you put the time in to break a horse and bombproof them, then they are going to be alright in most situations you put them in. The way I see it is that they get 22 hours a day doing whatever they feel like, so for the 2 hours I am handling and riding them, they can give me 100% attention.



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> " Plus, ya know, it seems like a lot of people use them because they never properly taught their horse to tie."
> 
> Quite the opposite. If you can teach a horse to cross tie, they are usually better trained. Ties are pretty restricting, if your horse can deal with that kind of pressure they should be ok being tied to an o ring tie on a post or something like that. Most people I know teach their horse to tie to a post before they even attempt to use cross ties.


I see your point, and I would agree with you, but I've seen way too many horses freak out in crossties because nobody bothered to introduce them properly to having their head restrained. I've got to say, though, that I think horsemanship where I live is different than what most other people have described about where they come from, so I am not going to claim omniscience on training everywhere.


----------

